
Show HN: Creating Create-React-App - swyx
https://www.beautiful.ai/player/-LD4eaMxlqSlCy6biPmZ/Creating-Create-React-App/1?ref=hn
======
swyx
Hi HN! this is a talk i just gave at React NYC. Since CRA was launched on HN I
thought it might be nice to look back at its success, how it works, and
possible future. It's also my first time making slides on beautiful.ai (no
affiliation). Was a pretty good experience overall. Questions welcome!

------
helb
Here's the video if anyone is interested –
[https://youtu.be/RPu05MqbG8A?t=16m14s](https://youtu.be/RPu05MqbG8A?t=16m14s)

